# Directed Jump with support beams



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There is a club less than an hour and a half from me that is holding a double header obedience trial. Tempting but I have a green Utility dog.

The site has very nice footing and is indoors. However, there are support beams in the ring areas so directed jumping has to work around them. The premium has a ring map that shows the approx ring setups - the poles run floor to ceiling. http://www.pcotc.org/documents/2013/PCOTC-Nov2013-premium.pdf

I cannot rent the facility since I am not a member and so am trying to think of ways I could try to duplicate the setup - any ideas?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I did not get a chance to look.. are there run throughs? We have a place like that and as long as you can help them through the 1st directed jumping we have never had any issues...even with a green dog..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't looked at their schedule recently but pcotc does have run throughs a number of times throughout the year. I think there's usually one shortly before any trial there. The space does have a number of columns in the area where they set the rings up and not a lot of space around the rings to accommodate those waiting to compete.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There are 2 run thrus scheduled ; and although my current schedule is fairly open, both run thru's are in conflict with Agility trials <sigh>


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we showed in a place with those (it was in the basement) and the dogs didn't seem to have an issue with it.


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

To echo some of the others: not usually an issue provided the dog understands the directed jumping task (obey the directional signal, and go find a jump to take! ). But if you want to do something to prepare, here are a couple thoughts. I am assuming you have jumps to practice with.

1) you can practice having the dog find jumps among visual distractors. Even if you can't match the setup, the goal is just to practice having the dog identify the jumps with lots of other "junk" in the way. So, set up things like a lawn chair, boxes, yard tools, a 10x10 tent, a lawn mower, some of your dog gear, and anything else large and handy. Put some things right next to the jump standards, other stuff directly in the dog's path, etc. Lots of proofing options with this.

2) find some large trees (at a local park, perhaps?) and set up at least one of the jumps near a tree trunk like in the map. Big trees do a pretty good job of simulating those beams.

3) Looks like the beams are pretty close to the jump standards, so they might put a little pressure on the jumps (particularly on the right, where the beam is on the outside of the exercise). If you can't find a big tree, or even if you can, another thing to practice would be jumping into pressure like that. In practice, put one of the jumps with its standard right up against a wall and go for it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The other thing to be concerned about would be a dog running to the pole for the go out. I'd put a stanchion right there and practice having the dog ignore that stanchion and do a correct go out. Actually, I'd skip the agility trial to go practice there :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I feel like a secretary!!

Updated schedule includes:
Cancelling a double header Obedience entry to make room for a WCX (trainer really wants to do this).

Cancelling 2 agility trial entries to attend 2 Sho N Gos at the site listed above.

Entering the sho n gos.
Entering the Double Obedience entry above and hoping they have not filled.

Marking my calendar to enter an agility trial originally blocked off for a Hunt Test, entries open soon for the agility trial.

Oh the joys of multiple dogs and multiple venues  At least life isn't boring.

And hey JODIE: see I took your suggestion to heart!

Oh and all other things being equal: Puppy Party for Towhee babies will coincide with the HUGE Thanksgiving Cluster show here (massive conformation taking 1 whole Expo building; 1800 agility runs, obedience & rally in a seperate building. So that will potentially affect my schedules and worker hours (Towhee rules over volunteer hours though)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Puppies!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You coming up ?????? Holiday weekend and all


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins, I just set up a mild training exercise and worked through some confusion.

20 feet of gating with 3 stanchions set up against a full set of weave poles. To simplify I removed most of the weave poles but left the 2nd from the my left facing and 3rd from might right facing the gates. He had to run up the incline to his spot. 

He is definitely a left handed dog and veered to the left a few times. So we'll work more of these types of setups I think.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We have that down here at the St. Pete trials. Fisher got his 2nd UD leg there "back in the day." I practiced by putting a broom upright in a traffic cone, kinda offset between the go-out and the jump. It was a non-issue. The tree is a great idea too.


----------

